# Australian approach to CT.



## CQB (Nov 11, 2017)

Australian Approaches to Counterterrorism | Episode 77 | Covert Contact: The Blogs of War Podcast


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2017)

I've had the pleasure to work with AFP and ASIO and one of their biggest problems is the disconnect and division with AFP and ASIO. In the US the FBI is the law enforcement and domestic intelligence for the continental US, in AUS there is a Federal Police force (Australian Federal Police) and a domestic intelligence service (Australian Security Intelligence Organization/ ASIO)....they are working on bridging the gap...but they have a long way to go. Great people to deal with.


----------

